# 2007 Specialized Enduro Sl Expert , Front Forks not holding air pressure



## Glen2001 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi , I’ve been told by my dealer , that my front forks have an internal leak and I cannot replace the issue as Specialized do not keep the parts for that year Enduro any more ..

Any solutions would be great ... 

Australia .,


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

If you post your question in the suspension part of the forum and note what fork you have, then you may get some answers.


----------



## Glen2001 (Feb 2, 2021)

Curveball said:


> If you post your question in the suspension part of the forum and note what fork you have, then you may get some answers.


Thx .. thought I was In the suspension part .. 👍


----------

